# Sunday garden meeting



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Hullo everybody,

I used yesterday's brilliant weather to enjoy the sunrays (so did my cats and dog ) and take some photos of my lot in the garden. Thought I'd share with you and at the same time, introduce them to you:

The white is Leo, male (n.), just approaching his 11th birthday (on 29 April)
The grey is Amy, female (n.), had her 2nd birthday on 24 March
and the ginger is her son Oliver, male (n.) who will turn 1 on 20 June

Our Goldie Clara (9 1/2) is their buddy, especially Olli's as he's known and grown up with her from the first day of his life. It's her toy Olli plays with in the pic, he competes with her whenever he has the chance. 

Cheerio
Sabine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures,  very pretty cats and dog,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: All purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Great pics all georgeous x


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely pics, looks like they enjoyed being outside


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww they are lovely! Looks like they enjoyed the sunshine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

They're gorgeous 

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous pics!

the first one looks like a lioness!!!


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for your nice comments 
Could just continue posting new pics, shot an awful lot this morning as again brilliant weather today  but need to leave the PC with my daughter


----------

